# Paramount and Neon Sign



## Phattiremike (May 14, 2019)

I made room in my garage and hung up my 1964 Chrome Paramount a Paramount sign and a nice neon.


----------



## PfishB (May 14, 2019)

Digging the Paramount (okay, all of the pictured stuff but..) I have a chrome '63 P13 Deluxe and '70 P13-9.  Both wonderful bikes.  But I need to find one of those neon signs!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 15, 2019)

I found that at the Ann Arbor show last month. Let your search begin.  I have another light up sign/clock that I will mount below the bike, should fit perfectly also an Ann Arbor score!


----------



## HARPO (May 17, 2019)

Ironic. You have a "Slow" sign next to a _Fast_ bike...   Great items in your garage!


----------



## Phattiremike (May 17, 2019)

HARPO said:


> Ironic. You have a "Slow" sign next to a _Fast_ bike...   Great items in your garage!



Thank you!


----------



## HARPO (May 18, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Thank you!




You now might need to change your Forum name to "Thintiremike"...


----------



## Phattiremike (May 18, 2019)

HARPO said:


> You now might need to change your Forum name to "Thintiremike"...




Phattire's been my tag for over 20 years and I promise (ballooner's) out weigh the TOC's, but that's funny...


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice Paramount! I have one of those neon signs, got lucky and found it on CL here in Denver....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 2, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Thank you!




Ask Harpo when he's ever seen such a happy policeman.


----------

